# DO NOT WANT TO BE A MEMBER, HOW DO I DELETE MY PROFILE?



## deep_sea_sailor (Dec 20, 2011)

Just need to know how to delete my ENTIRE profile. I wanted to join but I do not want to have to transfer my images from my hard drive to another site so that i can download the embed code to post directly to the text box. Nor do I want to post my pics as attachments. I would much rather delete my profile and find another site. 

MODS! If this is your job to delete me and my profile, please do so ASAP.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, welcome! 

Good luck on your search, why post anything at all? Why not just fade away to where you come from, noone would have noticed!


----------



## Crollo (Dec 20, 2011)

Or what? You'll sue us?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

So, you want to delete your ENTIRE profile, all ONE post of it?

Here's what you need to do - delete this site from your bookmarks, then just never come back.  It will be just like you never created an account.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't understand the argument. You state that because you don't want to upload images from your hard drive in order to post them, you want to go to another website. But any other website is going to require the same thing, you're going to have to upload them from your hard drive. Your photos don't automatically appear on a website when you join it. :meh:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 20, 2011)

yet one more winning thread!  IBTL 

OP, was it you and this lady shooting pics of MY girlfriend?  If its you behind this cam please digress


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 20, 2011)

i paid for my argument and I demand I get it now!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> i paid for my argument and I demand I get it now!




^^^that


----------



## naptime (Dec 20, 2011)

this makes me lol.

you dont want to upload your pics as attachments. but you also don't want to post them to another site (such as flikr) and you dont want to post the embed links.

how would you prefer to show your pics? osmosis? telekinesis? 


josh has it right on.. all you had to do was NOT post this mindlessly useless post. and no one would ever have known you were here. 

there really is nothing to delete. you've never posted, you've never shared, there are no pics, there is no avatar. 


or, are you wanting someone to delete our memory of you too? in which case, it's only this thread. and while i can't speak for anyone else, i promise you that by the time i finish eating my sandwich, i'll have forgotten about you.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 20, 2011)

naptime said:


> by the time i finish eating my sandwich, i'll have forgotten about you.



Forgotton about who?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

naptime said:


> i promise you that by the time i finish eating my sandwich, i'll have forgotten about you.


I have 5 bucks that says this won't be his last post.  In my experience, people that make posts like this never slip away quietly...  Somehow, we are to blame for the OP's dissatisfaction with the forum.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there! You must be new to the internet. Let me get you up to speed: 

You could say the internet was born in the 1960's with packet switching on local networks. Not until the 1980's was the internet really catching steam and starting to progress at a faster rate. Once Gottfried Ungerboeck (of IBM) devised a way to get faster speeds than 9.6k, 28.8baud modems were not long after that, and then came the 33.6baud modems as well. Soon the MEGA SPEED of 56k allowed people to access all 50 pages of the internet at BLAZING ****ING FAST SPEEDS. Fast forward to present day where you can torrent files at speeds of 20mbps and much much higher just for the lulz. 

Newsflash, you're going to have to upload your photos one way or another no matter which forum you choose. Might as well not look at all.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2011)

DEEP_SEA_SAILOR needs to head to Davey Jones' locker...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm listening to the newest Thrill Kill Kult album for the first time.

It's like they combined the satanic "the devil does drugs" stuff with the corny 1960's sexploitation stuff to form a whole new level of campy garbage that is somehow still irresistible!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 21, 2011)

naptime said:


> this makes me lol.
> 
> you dont want to upload your pics as attachments. but you also don't want to post them to another site (such as flikr) and you dont want to post the embed links.
> 
> ...



Man, I knew you'd fit right in. At first I was concerned when you thought we were rude.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## naptime (Dec 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > this makes me lol.
> ...



i knew my first post came across like i was a prude or something..  

no, not at all. i'm a midwestern born and bred smartass.

hard to actually offend me. i'm an ex drill sergeant.

i was just shocked by what i was seeing in that particular thread, that i assumed was an area for newbies...  

i just wont send my kid there.... cuz sadly, she'd fit right in too !!!


----------



## thierry (Dec 21, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 21, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Hi there! You must be new to the internet. Let me get you up to speed:
> 
> You could say the internet was born in the 1960's with packet switching on local networks. Not until the 1980's was the internet really catching steam and starting to progress at a faster rate. Once Gottfried Ungerboeck (of IBM) devised a way to get faster speeds than 9.6k, 28.8baud modems were not long after that, and then came the 33.6baud modems as well. Soon the MEGA SPEED of 56k allowed people to access all 50 pages of the internet at BLAZING ****ING FAST SPEEDS. Fast forward to present day where you can torrent files at speeds of 20mbps and much much higher just for the lulz.
> 
> Newsflash, you're going to have to upload your photos one way or another no matter which forum you choose. Might as well not look at all.



I wish I could get 20mbps torrent dl speeds... I was happy to see 4mbps!

Welcome to the internet DEEP_SEA_SAILOR!


----------



## Kolander (Dec 21, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Your photos don't automatically appear on a website when you join it. :meh:



I want to leave INMEDIATELY this website!! Please pack my baggage at once.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 21, 2011)

I blame Al Gore. He invented the internet.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

thierry said:


> i like turtles



and now ... THE REMIX!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahahahahaa!!!! I like Turtles!   Is THIS a meme?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL. Yeah.







By the time it gets a remix, it's officially a Meme.


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 21, 2011)

LMAO!!! just saw this on Tosh.O last night for the first time ever...too funny


----------



## swampmonkey (Dec 21, 2011)

I love turtles too ,with a little Sauce Piquant


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 21, 2011)

top~


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Retocuher (Dec 21, 2011)

thread creator = attention wh0re


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I'm listening to the newest Thrill Kill Kult album for the first time.
> 
> It's like they combined the satanic "the devil does drugs" stuff with the corny 1960's sexploitation stuff to form a whole new level of campy garbage that is somehow still irresistible!


Saw them once (they were opening for Ministry) - they put on a pretty decent show.


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2011)

I will admit though....it does suck not being able to directly upload as a standard member.  It's the biggest reason why I don't post more images.


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 21, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Hi there! You must be new to the internet. Let me get you up to speed:
> 
> You could say the internet was born in the 1960's with packet switching on local networks. Not until the 1980's was the internet really catching steam and starting to progress at a faster rate. Once Gottfried Ungerboeck (of IBM) devised a way to get faster speeds than 9.6k, 28.8baud modems were not long after that, and then came the 33.6baud modems as well. Soon the MEGA SPEED of 56k allowed people to access all 50 pages of the internet at BLAZING ****ING FAST SPEEDS. Fast forward to present day where you can torrent files at speeds of 20mbps and much much higher just for the lulz.
> 
> ...



ok dude you gotta change this avatar. I giggle like a short-busser farting in the tub everytime I see it. my buss is like "what are you doing over there"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 21, 2011)

Retocuher said:


> thread creator = attention wh0re



and drama queen!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 21, 2011)

SixShotEspressO said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there! You must be new to the internet. Let me get you up to speed:
> ...



I was thinking that it was time for an avatar update... Not sure what to choose.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

> I will admit though....it does suck not being able to directly upload as a standard member. It's the biggest reason why I don't post more images.


At one time, 'subscribed' members were allowed to upload direactly, but that hasn't been the case in a long time.

However, all members are free to upload photos to their gallery (in the Photo Gallery section).


----------



## TCUphoto (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha you guys are hilarious  I love this forum. Haters can leave.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 21, 2011)

You can never leave. You can, however not participate, or log in, or even care. But until the server hosting TPF crashes and loses all the data, you will forever be a digital imprint on the internet stage. Or until the administrators decide that your imprint's presence somehow diminishes the collective...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

Resistance is futile.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2011)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/3111720610_76fd0c0aa9_o.png

And why post the all caps shout in General Shop Talk?  :scratch:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

quick! someone say something poignant before Overread gets here and closes this thread!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 21, 2011)

God, I LOVE these threads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

It's like a game for me. I like to see how quickly I can derail them into complete nonsense!

Then I like to see how long I can keep it going that way.


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> quick! someone say something poignant before Overread gets here and closes this thread!



I hope you've all done your Christmas Shopping!


----------

